# Hermit crabs and turbo snails.



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello hello. Happy new year first of all.

I've been keeping a little .. I don't know if I should call it a reef given it only has two softies in it LOL but I've been keeping a marine tank since early last year. Alongside fish and shrimp and a shy pom pom crab, I have a turbo snail in there. 

I'm wondering -- is it a bad idea to put any reef hermits in there? I've been reading around and some say that hermits will likely kill the snail and take its shell while others say that that might not happen with certain varieties of reef hermits. Anyway, advice? Also, why are they called turbo snails? LOL.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

one way to solve this is to kepe ample shells around. I have both hermits and snails. the snails are fine as i have lots of shell choices.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hummmm, where do I get shells from? I recall seeing "fancy shells" for sale on LiveAquaria's site lol I assume that BA's probably carries empty shells. I think I'm just going to pick up a bunch from the beach when I go on a cruise down in the Caribbean this spring.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Get a package of assorted shells at walmart for less than $2.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you are near me, I can gvie you a small handful. but someplace like walmart or the dollar store.


----------

